# Pilau rice - how many CPs?



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going out this evening for my birthday meal with family: oh, dd & ds   & friends x 6. We're going to an indian restaurant & I know it depends on the amounts of each thing i eat but does anyone know the amount of carbs / cps in a portion of pilau rice? I've been noting down beforehand the rough CPs amounts for each thing.

Bit boring really but I always stick to the usual but then I want to enjoy my evening & have something I know I'll enjoy:

onion bahji - i don't think they do pakoras at this restaurant
chicken dupiaza
pilau rice
naan bread

Ps - i phoned the restaurant earlier this week to say that a lot of friends recently have been posted vouchers out through the post but i haven't recieved anything so.......the owner of the restaurant said "Since its your birthday I will pay for your food bill this will include any starter, any main, any rice or nan you have will be on the house".


----------



## Abi (Oct 13, 2012)

I suspect that the portion size would vary from restaurant to restaurant and also the exact amount of fluid used to cook it, plus other ingredients so would anticipate that it would be an educated guess, unless you can find out from the restaurant beforehand how much rice they use ( and they may cook it in large batches so you'd have to know how many servings it makes)
My take on this would be not to sweat on it too much as it's an occasional treat. The other option would be too go for a plain meat dish and salad such as a dry tikkaor tandoori- with very little carb, so you don't have to worry about bolusing- although personally if I eat a significant amount of protein I find it has an impact on bsls and I need to take a small amount of insulin- ( timing more difficult with protein as blood glucose rise is slow


----------



## trophywench (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh wow Gill, what a good offer!   

Basmati rice has only marginally less carbs than ordinary white long-grain rice, 76g per 100g dry weight, instead of 79g - cooked ordinary is approx 30g per 100g weight, at home I usually have approx 3 rounded serving spoons and the spoons are 2 tabs each and the total is about 200g so 60g carbs worth.  But the GI is slightly different, tends to hit you in a more measured way than like a steam train.  If my rice was Basmati, I'd call that 55g.

Bhaji's depend on the size!  Besan flour (chick pea flour) doesn't have too many carbs and shouldn't think one would be any more than 10.  If I had 2, I'd call that 15g.

Clueless about naan, depends on size and thickness.  I'd take a guess based on 'if this was normal white bread it would be about .... whatever'  but round it down a bit then you'll just have to test at say 2 and 3 hours and see how you are doing, you can always correct before bed!

Have a lovely meal!


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 13, 2012)

Have a great time and enjoy you're meal....


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you have the carbs and cals book? It has several pages of Indoan food in it, very handy to take it with you!

Apart from that, I was taught that approx 1 rounded tbsp cooked rice is 10g carbs.... seems to work ok as a rule of thumb. Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 13, 2012)

Good luck with it. If this is our first 'counted' (well... madly guessed!) Indian meal it might also be worth bearing in mind that significantly higher carb loads than you are used to may well absorb more slowly. It might help to bolus part up front and then top up after 2 hours or so with the rest I our guesstimate to spread the insulin action. I'd also suggest a 3am test if you can bear it as you might have quite a bit of active insulin (and food) still in play when you go to sleep. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 13, 2012)

I find that I enjoy Indian food just as much without the rice and naan. All the flavour's in the curry after all. There are so many interesting vegetable side dishes which I wouldn't have room for if I was eating rice. I do like poppadums though, but they work out at about 8g carbs each so not too bad. I sometimes rip off just enough of my other half's naan to wipe my plate.

From past experience there are more carbs in naan than you'd think given the surface area as it's denser than white bread and sweeter.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

Naan sends my levels through the roof 

Hope you enjoy your meal Gill, it doesn't matter if your levels aren't perfect for the odd night


----------



## Caroline (Oct 14, 2012)

hope you enjoyed your meal and it didn't have an adverse effect on you.


----------



## hophead (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd have thought a couple of chappatis would be a good alternatve to Naan or rice?


----------

